# Mandala seeds



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 28, 2006)

i have come across two strains from mandela that look kind of interesting...one is called Satori and the other one is Kalichakra...any experience with these...any help is appreciated


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 28, 2006)

i believe they are a relatively new company, but teh genetics appear to be great from research of other forums and various independant studies. more than likely top growers will have spin offs of the strain to meet thier needs. i would get it, i know i am.
~T-Bone


----------

